
Stress Tests: Most of the 19 Banks Passed - gne1963
http://mast-economy.blogspot.com/2009/04/stress-tests-most-of-19-banks-passed.html
======
nradov
The stress test is a joke, pure propaganda. It was carefully constructed so
that all the big banks could "pass" and put off dealing with their balance
sheet problems a little longer.

[http://globaleconomicanalysis.blogspot.com/2009/04/leaking-a...](http://globaleconomicanalysis.blogspot.com/2009/04/leaking-
and-reeking-of-stress.html)

~~~
Daniel_Newby
I sure hope it is propaganda. There is a very real possibility that the
administration, or at least some elements of it, are completely serious.

------
gne1963
Ok, if the exams are a farce, please construct an objective test that is fair,
objective, and determines whether or not our banks are solvent. Surely as
hackers if we object to the test structures we can come up with a better
algorithm rather than just claiming the function is broken.

